# I would appreciate your feedback on my photography website/blog.



## achtungbarry (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello all,

I've had a few attempts at setting up my photography website. I used Webs.com but found it a bit clunky and slow. I tried Zenfolio but the SEO is really bad.

I finally decided to set up a much more simple and less formal (and free) blog style website. 

I would appreciate your feedback on the website: colours, layout, usability etc.

Barry O Carroll Photography


----------



## Offhand (Sep 8, 2010)

Really love the shots of Paris. Esp the wides of the city and clouds above. There are some pretty good photo portfolio java scripts that you can get free or buy cheaply that would keep people on your page as opposed to pushing them to your flickr account. I'd recommend buying one since it's your professional site. One in particular will instantly pop up a larger version in front, scaled to the browser position and then back to small when clicked again. When I remember, I'll post the name.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 8, 2010)

Got some nice shots there!


----------



## achtungbarry (Sep 12, 2010)

Offhand said:


> Really love the shots of Paris. Esp the wides of the city and clouds above. There are some pretty good photo portfolio java scripts that you can get free or buy cheaply that would keep people on your page as opposed to pushing them to your flickr account. I'd recommend buying one since it's your professional site. One in particular will instantly pop up a larger version in front, scaled to the browser position and then back to small when clicked again. When I remember, I'll post the name.



Thanks for the feedback. I will certainly consider the java scripts. I'll do a bit of research first to see what might suit.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi There

I think the website is simple and easy to use and looks great. I hate cluttered websites with too many distractions.

I have to say I love the picture of Sonspeek Waterfall, maybe you will share when taken, camera gear and settings??

Fancy a look at my website and let me know what you think??

Wedding Photographer West Yorkshire, Humberside, Lincolnshire and Nationwide | Aphrodite Photography
aphroditephotos | My photography exploits and the business building


----------



## momo3boys (Oct 5, 2011)

THe pictures are amazing but the background, while simple and doesn't distract from the pictures, is a little too boring... It's needs a little more 'pop'.


----------

